# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Concepting the Bahalyr (Old-Elvish flying Ship) for TDE

## SteffenBrand

Hey everyone! 

Before last Convention, I had to brew up a design for a flying ship of elvish origins lost in time that players can get their hands on for a campaign across 6 books for the Pen-&-Paper-RPG 'The Dark Eye'. I hadn't done concept art for years now (since I studied, actually), so this was a welcomed challenge. 

I already knew that I'll turn something like this into a map, too. Concepting this was hard because multiple reasons: I wanted to do a design that is interesting, elegant, recognizable (for strong cover images that players can link together) and most notable, something that wasn't there before. In this long standing world, to my knowledge, there hasn't been a flying ship relevant to the plot (nor seen by anyone for millennia), and this one you can actually get as a player. I'm excited for the epic stories to come.

I hope you like the design, I love it. Later on, I'll add some sketches. =)



(c) Ulisses Spiele GmbH, 2018
Best wishes, Steffen

----------


## J.Edward

Nice work Steffen  :Smile:

----------


## SteffenBrand

Thank you very much, J.! =)

----------


## Voolf

Very original concept. Great

----------


## Green-Pilgrim

very cool design. Nice work.

----------


## MistyBeee

It's really, really great ! I love all de details you added to the design  :Smile:

----------


## SteffenBrand

Thank you all! I really appreciate it is liked since I hadn't done something like this forever... =)

----------


## Chashio

Beautiful design, Steffen  :Smile:

----------


## XCali

This is great. I really enjoy your linework.  :Smile:

----------


## SteffenBrand

Thank you Chashio and XCali! Yeah, I do a lot of linework in my daily routine =)
I also upped some sketches from before, along with the base ideas.

----------


## Ilanthar

It's glorious, Steffen  :Smile: ! Your lineart never disappoint!

----------


## SteffenBrand

Thank you very much, Ilanthar! =)

----------


## Bogie

Cool design, wish I had this while we were still playing SpellJammer.

----------


## SteffenBrand

Thank you, I wish I'd heard of Spelljammer before this week, there are some really interesting things going on  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThomasR

Reminds me a bit of the thunder chaser in the Stardust movie (which means I love it !). Having access to your workflow on this is priceless, thanks for sharing !

----------


## SteffenBrand

Oh dammit, I missed that comment! Sorry, and thank you ThomasR! =)

----------


## DanielHasenbos

This is such a cool design! Really catches the Elvish feel  :Smile:

----------


## SteffenBrand

Thank you, Daniël =)

----------

